# Question about CM4DX Kernal Upgrade



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Just curious, when the Kernal updater is applied to the nightlies, will the bootlogo change to the red motorola logo?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

depends on if cvpcs includes it or not.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

You could always flash another bootlogo anyway.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem."


----------

